# مخترعين !!!!!!!!!!!!



## zezza (17 مايو 2009)

مخترع المسدس هو : صمويل كونت عام 1835م

مخترع بندول الساعة هو : كريستيان هيوجنس عام 1657م

مخترع القلم الحبر هو : لويس وترمان عام 1884م


مخترع المصباح الكهربائي هو : توماس أديسون عام 1879م

مخترع الديناميت هو : ألفريد نوبل عام 1867م

مخترع السماعة الطبية هو : الطبيب رينيه ريناك عام 1818م

مخترع ماكينة العزق الدوارة هو : اٍيسن هوارد عام 1912م

مخترع آلة حلاقة الذقن الكهربائية هو : جاكوب شيك عام 1931م

مخترع النظارة الطبية هو :روجر بيكون عام عام 1268م


مخترع الميكروفون هو : شارلز هويتستون

مخترع المسجل هو : فلاديمير بولسون عام 1899م

مخترع المنبه هو : أنطوان اٍيدييه عام 1847م

مخترع آلة التصوير الملون هو : جبريل ليمان عام 1891م

مخترع الدراجة هو : كيرك باتريك ماكميلان 1839

مخترع مكبر الصوت : أرنس ويرمر 1877م

مخترع الآلة الحاسبة : بليز باسكال 1639م

مخترع المكواة الكهربائية : سيلي عام 1882م

مخترع الباراشوت : بلانشار 1785م

مخترع التليسكوب اللاسلكي : جروت ريبر 1942م

مخترع طفاية الحريق : ألكسندر رولان 1905م

مخترع التلغراف الكهربائي : شارل وتيستون

مخترع الكاميرا : جورج اٍيستمان 1888م

مخترع قضيب الصاعقة : فرانكلين

مخترع ساعة الجيب : هيل 1500م

مخترع المنطاد : زبلن 1900م

مخترع البطارية الكهربائية : أليساندرو 1800م

مخترع الغواصة : هولاند 1891م

مخترع الدبابة : سيرارنست سونيتون 1914م

مخترع الآلة الكاتبة : كريستوفر شولز 1868م

مخترع التلغراف العادي : صمويل مورس 1836م

مخترع الكمبيوتر : هوارد أيكن 1944م

مخترع اللاسلكي : ماركوني 1896م

مخترع التليفون : جراهام بل 1867م

مخترع المصعد : أليشا أوتيس 1871م

مخترع الترانزستور هو : باردين 1948م



مخترع الموتوسيكل (الدراجة) : يوجين ورنر 1897م

مخترع آلة الحصاد : سيروس مكيرميلو 1834

مخترع النول الآلي : اٍدمون كارترايت 1785م

مخترع التليسكوب الفلكي هو :جاليليو جاليلي عام 1609م

مخترع علبة الكبريت : جون ووكر 1827م

مخترع آلة غزل القطن : أركرايت

مخترع التوربين البخاري : بارسونز 1884

مخترع الصاروخ الفضائي : سيرجي كورليوف

مخترع مانعة الصواعق : فرانكلين 1752

مخترع المغناطيس الكهربائي : ستيرجون 1825

مخترع البوصلة : المارسبيري 1911

مخترع التكييف : كارير 1911

مخترع القلم الرصاص : كونتي 1792

مخترع البندقية : مورز



مخترع مقياس فهرنهيت : فهرنهيت 1709

مخترع طريقة التجميد للأغذية : بيردذي

مخترع الهيليوم السائل : هيك أوينز 1908


مخترع حقنة تحت الجلد : وود 1835

مخترع الحرير الصناعي : شاردونت 1884

مخترع الذرّة : جون دالتون 1808

مخترع فرشاة الأسنان : ويست 1938

مخترع السخان الكهربائي : لارج 1923

مخترع الخلاط الكهربائي : هاملتون 1901

مخترع كاميرا الفيديو : مازوريكين 1923

مخترع آلة تصوير المستندات : بدلير 1903

مخترع الدينامو الكهربائي : فاراداي 1831

مخترع جهاز الغطس تحت الماء : زيبه 1818

مخترع القنبلة الذرية : أوبنهايمر 1945

مخترع الرادار هو : واطسون وات 1935م

مخترع الجراموفون : أديسون 1877م



مخترع السيارة : كارل بنز 1886م

مخترع ساعة اليد : لوي كارتييه 1904م

مخترع آلة القانون : الفارابي

مخترع الساكسفون : أدولف ساكس 1846م


مهترع القلم الجاف : بيرو 1938م

مخترع الراديو : جو جليلمو ماركوني 1894م

مخترع المولد الكهربائي : فاراداي 1831

مخترع جهاز الأكينيتوسكوب : أديسون

مخترع محرك الديزل : رودولف ديزل1898م

مخترع المطبعة : جنبرج 1445م

مخترع الرئة الصناعية : درنكر 1929

مخترع التليفزيون : بيرد 1926م

مخترع الآلة البخارية : جيمس وات 1765

مخترع الأوكورديون : داميان 1829

مخترع آلة صناعة الورق : لويس روبرت 1799

مخترع الترمومتر : جاليليو جاليلي

مخترع الزورق البخاري : روبرت فاتون

مخترع التلغراف اللاسلكي : كلود شاب

مخترع الميكروسكوب الدقيق : زيجموندي



مخترع الاٍطارات المنفوخة للسيارات : دنلوب 1888م


مخترع السلم المتحرك : هويلز

مخترع ورق الكربون : ويد جورد 1906

مخترع النايلون : كارودرز 1938

مخترع الليزر : قيودور مايمان 2960

مخترع الطائرة : الأخوان رايت 1903م

مخترع القمر الصناعي : كابيتزا 1957

مخترع الميكروسكوب العادي : ليفنهوك 1683

مخترع محرك السيارة : أوتو

مخترع المفاعل النووي : فرمي

مخترع الطائرة الهليوكوبتر : سيكورسكي 1909

مخترع المدفع الرشاش : مكسيم 1883

مخترع المحرك النفاث : ويتل 1935

مخترع الثلاجة : كاريه 1858

مخترع الغسالة : هاملتون سميث 1858

مخترع القنبلة الهيدروجينية : أوبنهايمر 1952

مخترع الأكسجين السائل : كايتيه 1877

مخترع مقياس ريختر للزلازل : ريختر 1935

مخترع مقياس شدة الريح : روبنسون 1846

مخترع البارومتر لقياس الضغط الجوي : تورشيللي 1643

مخترع المكنسة : بيل 1876

مخترع الهيجروميتر لقياس الرطوبة : دانيال

مخترع الهيدروجين السائل : ديوار 1899

مخترع آلة الفولت : لوفيفر 1964

مخترع الطرق الأسفلتية : آدم 1815

مخترع كاربراتير السيارة : مايباخ 1893

مخترع السفينة البخارية : فيتش 1788

مخترع الميزان ذو الكفتين : فال

مخترع الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية : هيرتز

مخترع المخرطة : فتش   _ اكيد مش مخرطة الملوخية _

مخترع حفظ الطعام في العلب : نيقولا أبير 1795

مخترع عود الثقاب : بويل 1681



مخترع الحراثة الزراعية : فردليخ

مخترع التخديرالحديث : لونج

مخترع الأمواس : جيليت

مخترع المروحة الكهربائية : هويلر 1882

مخترع الغسالة : فافيشر 1901

مخترع الدراجة الهوائية : ماكميلين

مخترع التصوير الفوتوغرافي : داجير 1816

مخترع المدفأة الكهربائية هما : بيل و دوسينج 1892

مخترع كاميرا التصوير الفورية : لاند 1948

مخترع المحول الكهربائي : استانلي 1885

مخترع ميزان الحرارة كلفن هو : كلفن

مخترع جهاز قياس الأوم : أوم 1827

مخترع ميزان الحرارة المئوي: سيلسيوس 1742

مخترع حبوب منع الحمل للنساء : بنيسوز 1954

مخترع أقراص الدواء : مياهل 1850

مخترع العدسات هو : فان ليفنهوك

كفاية كدة اختراعات 
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## just member (17 مايو 2009)

*شكرا اكتير اختى العزيزة*
*موضوع جميل*
*واحب اشارك واضيف علية هم كمان*

*مخترعون واختراعات*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مايو 2009)

معلومات رااااااااااااائعه يا زيزا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2009)

جميل جداااا وله مستقبل     يا  zezza

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (17 مايو 2009)




----------



## maria123 (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا عل العلومات الرائعة


----------



## zezza (18 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *شكرا اكتير اختى العزيزة*
> *موضوع جميل*
> *واحب اشارك واضيف علية هم كمان*
> 
> ...



شكرا كتير اخويا ربنا يباركك 
و شكرا كتير على الاضافة الحلوة


----------



## zezza (18 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااااااائعه يا زيزا
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



شكرا يا كوكو 
ربنا يباركك 
ميرسى على المشاركة الحلوة


----------



## zezza (18 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا وله مستقبل     يا  zezza
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



و يبارك ايامك اخويا كليم شكرا كتير لتشجيعك


----------



## zezza (19 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



شكرا كتييييير هابى على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (19 مايو 2009)

maria123 قال:


> شكرا عل العلومات الرائعة






نورتى الموضوع


----------



## وليم تل (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا زيزا
على المعلومات الرائعة
وتعب محبتك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (31 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى يا زيزا
معلومات جميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (31 مايو 2009)

ميرسي حبيبتي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2009)

*مخترع اجمل موضوع zezza سنه 2009

بجد موضوع جامد جدا 
انا بموت في الحاجات دي
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## zezza (31 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا زيزا
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> وتعب محبتك
> ودمتى بود[/
> ...




شكرا كتيييييييير وليم ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (31 مايو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى يا زيزا
> معلومات جميلة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



منورة الموضوع بريسكلا


----------



## zezza (31 مايو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> ميرسي حبيبتي​









نورتى يا قمر


----------



## zezza (31 مايو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> *مخترع اجمل موضوع zezza سنه 2009
> 
> بجد موضوع جامد جدا
> انا بموت في الحاجات دي
> تسلم ايدك​*








يسلملى مرورك الجميل عياد يسوع يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (31 مايو 2009)

معلومات رائعة تسلم ايدك


----------



## zezza (31 مايو 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> معلومات رائعة تسلم ايدك



شكرا يا كنج ربنا يباركك


----------



## girgis2 (1 يونيو 2009)

*Zezza*

*شكرااا عالمعلومات دي*

*كده الواحد وبقلب جامد يروح يقدم في برامج المسابقات في المعلومات العامة*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*​


----------



## SALVATION (1 يونيو 2009)

_موضوع روعه ياzezza بجد_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدا يا زيزا
ميرسى كتير ليكى ​


----------



## zezza (1 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *Zezza*
> 
> *شكرااا عالمعلومات دي*
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليك 
ده بس من ذوقك


----------



## zezza (1 يونيو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _موضوع روعه ياzezza بجد_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​







مبسوطة كتيييييييييييير لمرورك يا تونى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (1 يونيو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> جميل جدا يا زيزا
> ميرسى كتير ليكى ​


----------



## كوك (1 يونيو 2009)

_*شكرا جداعلى المعلومه *_

*يا zeza* 
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## god love 2011 (1 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع هايل عن جد ومتميز
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## zezza (1 يونيو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*شكرا جداعلى المعلومه *_
> 
> *يا zeza*
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكرا كوك على مرورك ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (1 يونيو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *موضوع هايل عن جد ومتميز
> ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
> ويفرح قلبك دايما​*



شكرا يا سكرة 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى 
منورة الموضوع


----------



## لي شربل (1 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يباركك كتيييييير
موضوع متميز يستحق التقيييييييييم .
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك وخدمتك الحلوة .*​


----------



## ماريتا (1 يونيو 2009)

_بجد فى منتهى الجمااااال والروعة_
_ميرسى جدااااااااااايا قمر_
_ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## zezza (1 يونيو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *الرب يباركك كتيييييير
> موضوع متميز يستحق التقيييييييييم .
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك وخدمتك الحلوة .*​



شكرا كتييييييييير يا لى يا قمر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (1 يونيو 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _بجد فى منتهى الجمااااال والروعة_
> _ميرسى جدااااااااااايا قمر_
> _ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​



مرمر 
شكرا كتيييييييير على مرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك حبى


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات جميله جداا حبيبتي *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## zezza (1 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *معلومات جميله جداا حبيبتي *
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 يونيو 2009)

موضوع ضخم أختي الغالية
الرب يبارك فيكِ​


----------



## zezza (25 يونيو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> موضوع ضخم أختي الغالية
> الرب يبارك فيكِ​



شكرا كتيييييييير اخويا الياس على مرورك الغالى 
ربنا يباركك


----------

